# Finding paradise



## d0ug (Dec 2, 2013)

Sailing off to paradise I was 53 when I had the chance to retire. I had already purchased a boat and thought I would sail the Caribbean and after sailing around for six years I ended up in the Dominican   Republic. The cost of sailing and the taxes for visiting different countries where getting higher and the fear of a major repair I though to was time to stop.
  The D.R. was very economical to live so I figured that might be a good place to live. I was able to build a house and live on my pension at the same time. I got married to a beautiful young lady and now at 71 I have two children 6 years and 5years old. I have been interested in health and I think I have found the answer to get to 120+ years.
  I have found my paradise and hope every one finds theirs


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

That sounds awesome - congratulations.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 2, 2013)

It's all a matter of looking in the right place for it isn't Doug?  Too many sit and wait for it to find them.
You've made my day, love to hear of people casting off and settin' sail for new horizons.  Wish I'd done it 40 years sooner but then if we all did it things would be really crowded in 'paradise.'  

You didn't write this did you??  



(One of the best song vids I've seen, great production, worth a look.)


----------



## d0ug (Dec 2, 2013)

I love the song and it is very close to my life stile but I don't live on the coast or near any tourist area.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 2, 2013)

Wise man, considering the aggravation of hurricanes and the average tourist I think you got it right.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

Still, every Paradise has its snake waiting to feed you an apple ...

DR has a fairly high crime rate, the infrastructure is weak, prices are high ... as always, if you have the cash then you can make that dash, but without a comfy nest-egg you're going to end up probably in worse condition than if you had stayed outside the gates of Paradise.


----------



## d0ug (Dec 2, 2013)

The crime is basically in the large cities and tourist areas. High prices I don't know but I have no taxes I buy from the farmers, my light bill is $18 water is $2 and that is my payments per month. Infrastructure is bad also we have not had a hurricane in years they go both sides, the mountains destroy them. 
If you act like you have money you are looking for a problem. 
It might not be perfect for all because it takes a certain mind set to live here and be happy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

d0ug said:


> The crime is basically in the large cities and tourist areas. High prices I don't know but I have no taxes I buy from the farmers, my light bill is $18 water is $2 and that is my payments per month. Infrastructure is bad also we have not had a hurricane in years they go both sides, the mountains destroy them.
> If you act like you have money you are looking for a problem.
> It might not be perfect for all because it takes a certain mind set to live here and be happy.



Understand about the high crime rate in the big cities. Your light and water bills don't make sense to me - I can't relate to bills that low  - and you must own your home outright, in which case I would think you'd have insurance payments as well as maintenance to consider.

Having such young children I'm hoping that they have some sort of medical coverage, as well as yourself and your wife. What's the medical scene like there?

I understand about the mind-set - good point. It's that _Green Acres_ thing ...


----------



## d0ug (Dec 3, 2013)

To clarify the electricity bill we get power about 10 hours a day which we store in batteries and use an inverter to have power all day. The countryside where I live has a flat rate and we all pay the same some other locations even pay less. A lot of the people here make about $100 per month. The water comes every other day for 2 hours so we store it and use it for 24/7

  The hospitals are free and there is a small pharmacy which sell drug very reasonably but if you care a higher quality of care you can go to the clinics and you have to pay. One of the doctors makes house calls and I have had him come to my house to check out a problem my children had, he came with the medicine he though we needed and was going to leave [no charge] I gave him about $20 and he was happy. I have no medical insurance I have a few doctor friends and when they check me they say physically in good shape and one says I have the blood pressure of a fifteen year old. I do not use any prescription drug or plan on it. I like all the people living here have no house insurance but they quickly help each other in an emergency.

  Like I said it takes a certain mind set to deal with living here. For example time does not make sense to these people if a person said I will see you tomorrow plan on seeing a week from now and when he shows up if you say anything he will ask what is your problem I am here now.  The crime and corruption here is obvious if you are stopped by the police it is not that you did any thing out of the normal but he is looking for $5 or $10 to help him out, most all the cars on the road break every law and the police just watch.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad you found a good woman to share your life with, and the children are an added blessing.  I think paradise can be anywhere if you're with the right person to enjoy it.  I'm all for staying away from people, crowds and tourists...but a nice isolated wooded spot in the US would suit me fine.  Not crazy about cops stopping me though, to bum money...that wouldn't work for me.  They'd put me on their $hit list and I'd likely wind up behind bars.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2013)

Sounds great, Doug. Thanks for the explanation of the utilities and such - I see what you mean when you say it isn't for everyone. Personally it sounds like a nice set-up to me, since I'm not afraid of roughing it. 

The bit about the free hospitals amazes me, though. It's such an alien concept as compared to the States. 

As Seabreeze mentioned I'd also have a problem with paying off the cops, and I'd probably be in jail in the cell next to hers. But I also understand that you have to adapt to the local customs, so I guess an occasional ten-spot would be like making a donation to the Policeman's Ball. 

The "_mañana_" attitude would take some getting used to as well - I have the blessing and the curse of being time-obsessive, always being early for appointments and having little patience for those who are perpetually late, but I suppose that would change in an environment like yours.

Congrats again!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

My mind says, oh yeah, I could adapt to that, but unfortunately it's not residing in the correct body type or gender to handle it.  siiiiigh. 'Manana' is my middle name. 



Hospital stays are free, (technically)  here too Phil, I think even Cuba trumps the US big time in health care if a doco I saw wasn't more biased than most.  Hasn't got much else goin' for it though.


----------



## drifter (Dec 6, 2013)

Sounds like  the  life, Doug. Thumbs up
on the George Strait video. Reminds of 
my younger days bumming around  
Mexico.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 6, 2013)

Those were kind of places where  young men could make great memories, but was, and largely still is, beyond the reasonable possibility for young women.  I'd hazard a guess that a lone woman bumming  around Mexico back then wouldn't have made too many great memories to keep.  
:notfair:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 6, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I'd hazard a guess that a lone woman bumming  around Mexico back then wouldn't have made too many great memories to keep.



Oh, I don't know about that - Rosalita and her wonder-donkey Burrito were pretty memorable, at least for me ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 6, 2013)

> Oh, I don't know about that - Rosalita and her wonder-donkey Burrito were pretty memorable, at least for me ...



Of course there is always the exception to prove the rule. :lofl:


----------



## Rainee (Dec 7, 2013)

Good on you Doug for living your dream and to find happiness with a lovely wife 
and children... nothing could have made my day better than hear this good news.. 
all the best and live your dream in a magical place.. comfortably..


----------



## drifter (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm no longer looking for Paradise, just a nice pleasant place two spread my ashes.


----------



## d0ug (Dec 9, 2013)

drifter said:


> I'm no longer looking for Paradise, just a nice pleasant place two spread my ashes.



It is never to late to find good health and happiness you just have to find where to look.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 9, 2013)

d0ug said:


> It is never to late to find good health and happiness you just have to find where to look.



"... and it's that if I ever go looking for my heart's desire again, I won't  look any further than my own backyard; because if it isn't there, I  never really lost it to begin with."

Dorothy Gale 
_Wizard of Oz_


----------



## BaldAshland (Dec 20, 2013)

When I turned 64 and my husband 57, I had to take a look at getting the heck out of LA, and after a little prompting from others we checked out Ashland Oregon for 3 seasons, found a house on a meadow, "rescued" 2 cats and are so glad.  Just working part time and going back to LA to see patients twice a year.  I don't think I could actually retire fully, but am loving it 1/2 way, and now it's nice to be in LA 3 weeks out of the year.  Just saying, in case anyone wants to check it out.


----------

